
Should Vaccines Be Mandatory? - technologyvault
https://prosperopedia.com/should-vaccines-be-mandatory-by-law/
======
bediger4000
"Although it is often accepted by the general medical community as being
untouchable, the concept of herd immunity, the foundational premise of
compulsory vaccinations, is highly suspect."

No. Denying herd immunity denies observed fact, and mathematics. The
"evidence" given against herd immunity is "discussions" with other anti-
vax/pro-death doctors.

~~~
eesmith
Herd immunity is also regularly verified with other species, and easy to
simulate even with high-school level programming skills. The relevant
Wikipedia page even links to a simulation at
[https://www.software3d.com/Home/Vax/Immunity.php](https://www.software3d.com/Home/Vax/Immunity.php)
.

The text cites "The Mawson Homeschoolers Study" in the Journal of
Translational Science. Snopes has an entry on the article, at
[https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/05/17/vaccine-study-
autism/](https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/05/17/vaccine-study-autism/) . Some
quotes:

"The paper is a identical version of a paper briefly published in Frontiers in
Public Health in 2016 before being disowned by the publisher."

"the lead author of the study, Anthony Mawson, is far from an impartial player
in this debate: he is a vocal supporter of Andrew Wakefield, a controversial
doctor who is arguably the the father of the anti-vaccine movement."

"Mawson’s vaccine study was funded by two anti-vaccine groups"

"The journals that published the study are just as a problematic as the
donors, though for different reasons: both journals have been accused of
predatory practices."

"But even if the funding sources and authors’ histories show bias, they still
could have designed a careful study with high-quality research, right? In
theory, yes. But in practice, the study design was riddled with flaws."

"Right off the bat, the pool of participants in the study differs
demographically from the U.S. population as a whole."

"The study’s authors also made no effort to track who received the survey or
what percentage of people from different demographic or ideological groups
ignored calls to participate"

"In short, the study’s design was flawed from the start."

